# Setting up utilities, rent and bank account questions



## Copperpot (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello

I will be moving to Lisbon in a week or so. I found an apartment to rent, fully furnished that I like. I need to sign a lease contract for one year and set up the utilities on my name for it. 

I will be moving in on the 1st of August and until then I will be in a nearby AirB&B for a week. 

What I wanted to know and wondering if anyone can clarify this for me is the following. 

1.) I'm told I need a Número de Indentificação Fiscal (NIF) to open a bank account for setting up and paying rent and utilities. Is this true and if so how long does it take to go over everything?

2.) Can I pay for the utilities over the internet using a credit/debit card?

3. Is there a way I can start setting up the above mentioned without me being there in person? By this I mean before I get there can a lawyer or a someone else start the procedures?

Hope the questions are not dumb. 

Thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Copperpot said:


> Hello
> 
> I will be moving to Lisbon in a week or so. I found an apartment to rent, fully furnished that I like. I need to sign a lease contract for one year and set up the utilities on my name for it.
> 
> ...


1) Yes you do need a fiscal number & it takes about 20 minutes & about €20 to obtain from any fiscal office.

2) Easiest way is to set up a local bank account (we use & are very happy with Milennium) & then you can use their online banking for all payments or their card for Multibanco/ATM payments..... Both work brilliantly!

3) Much easier to wait until you arrive.


----------



## Copperpot (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you for the info. I'm afraid of not having enough time to set up all the utilities that's why I ask. My hope is that the real estate agents will help me. I shall find it out in a couple of days.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Your agent or lawyer would usually help you with getting connected & your bank manager will help you set up the standing orders


----------

